# Water Color



## Kazooie (Jan 16, 2013)

A secret look into a work in project for a 4 part choir, titles 'Water Color'. 
https://soundcloud.com/seantel/water-color

As much as I'd love to share the lyrics for you to read along, I can't, as the lyricist specifically said not to share them.  But you can hear the pretty 'ahhs' and the general outline of how it'll go. But there will be more! :mrgreen:


----------

